# :

## LAEN

?
    ...

----------


## Lera

-

----------


## tayatlas

, ..   .  
        .. " " -       19 .    ,       ,      ,   ""   +        .     ,    , ,  ,     .

----------


## LAEN

.   . . 
ֳ,   " ,      ?  ,    .

----------


## Merry Corpse

,   .     .

----------


## LAEN

*Merry Corpse*,     ?  ...

----------


## Sky

,  ,   , .

----------


## AlexDS

"" . , ,       .
     (  ) ,  ,    ,     .                  .           (    5 - 7  ).
            .       ,      .

----------


## crazyastronomer

> .   ,   . ,     .      -       ,    ?

  ͺ,     .      .       , , ˳,    (  , ),       .        !   ,   -     ".

----------


## Merry Corpse

> Merry Corpse,     ?  ...

        ,   ,  -   .

----------


## LAEN

*AlexDS*,   ,

----------


## tayatlas

,      ?

----------


## AlexDS

:

----------


## Merry Corpse

. ,       ,    .

----------


## LAEN

*Merry Corpse*,    ,        :)

----------


## Merry Corpse

.  ,     .

----------


## LAEN

*Merry Corpse*,  ?

----------


## Merry Corpse



----------


## LAEN

*Merry Corpse*, , . 
  .       ,    .
    -    .

----------


## Merry Corpse

,          ))
  ,    ?

----------


## LAEN

1890-1910,

----------


## LAEN



----------


## LAEN

> :

  ,      1872  (!)

----------


## Ch!p

**:     

>

----------


## LAEN

*Ch!p*,   ... 
UPD:     .

----------


## Merry Corpse

,

----------


## LAEN

,    -     1962- ?
       (   " ")    (  ) 
         . 
 ...

----------


## Merry Corpse

+
       1962      .      .    ,     .     170    ,       .  ,  .    140 .
: http://www.nice-places.com/articles/...oltava/409.htm 
+ http://www.poltavaforum.com/poltava-...ri-1962-a.html

----------


## Sky

> 

    ,     -  ,  .   

> 1962- ?

      .      ? ҳ   "   "

----------

> ,     -  ,  .

    ,    -

----------


## LAEN

"  .
  . 
*Merry Corpse* *AlexDS*       :)

----------

> 

    ?     ?
    , , ,

----------


## AlexDS

**,       .

----------


## Merry Corpse

> ?     ?
>     , , ,

     ))  **:     )  ,     ,  ,          ,    .    .   
   19   
   20.  
    .  ,      .

----------

**:     

> ,

  ,      .  ,     ,     .    ,   , ,    , . ,      .     ,    ,   ,   .      ,  ,   -   .    ,       .

----------


## LAEN

> .  ,      .

      ,     .

----------


## AlexDS

,         .    -  ,    .

----------


## LAEN

-  :    ,      ?  , ,     :(  *AlexDS*,   

> ,         .    -  ,    .

       / .
,    ,          /    .

----------


## LAEN



----------


## wap-poltava

> ,      .  ,     ,     .    ,   , ,    , . ,      .     ,    ,   ,   .      ,  ,   -   .    ,       .

    ,      ,     ...
       ,          ...  _     ? _

----------


## LAEN

! :)

----------


## Merry Corpse

> ?

  Sam Pro-foto  ,      *LAEN*, ! )

----------


## LAEN

*Merry Corpse*,   :)
       ,     )  
    . ,   ,   .                (!). 
,    -     .
  -      .
   -   ,       ...

----------


## Merry Corpse

,   ,        ?  -        ,  -    .

----------


## LAEN

*Merry Corpse*,         :)
    . 
 - ,  .

----------


## Merry Corpse

))

----------


## LAEN

*Merry Corpse*,  :) http://narod.ru/disk/54746673001.d54....rar.html

----------


## Merry Corpse

*LAEN*, 404

----------


## LAEN

*Merry Corpse*,  , -  . 
narod.ru/disk/54746673001.d5445ff0e2db1f158ace2f7365dfc03a/%20.rar.html

----------


## wap-poltava

1821

----------


## LAEN

. ϳ       . 
   -         . .    
,   .    
  ,            
   ,       ,   //.

----------


## LAEN

:
   
.     
      ,      :)

----------

> 

     ,  ,     ,      )
   :

----------


## Cveha

.,   /

----------


## LAEN

,   ,  , . ǳ        :)
  .  
**.    .  16 -   (   ).     -      .

----------

> .

  ,    ,         ,   ,   : "   ?  ?"

----------


## LAEN

? :) 
 88
  "" ( )

----------


## LAEN

> ,  ,

  ,      ,     ?

----------


## LAEN

,  ?      "?

----------


## Merry Corpse

,   ?   ,    ,  ,     .

----------


## LAEN

*Merry Corpse*, . 
     .

----------


## LAEN

-   .

----------


## Merry Corpse

)

----------


## LAEN

*Merry Corpse*,    .
   ...  
    -        ...

----------


## tayatlas

> ,  ?      "?

  
            .  " 27   -  !"  "    !".      .   "   "

----------

(     !     !)
     ,  ,   ( ,          /    )

----------


## Bogdan

> .  " 27   -  !"  "    !".      .   "   "

   ... -      60-   ,           ""   ,   60-           .    ,         .  -   ""          ..            .

----------


## LAEN

ϳ          .  
,   .  .      .      -       .   :((  
    ...  
,   . -  . ,  . 
      ! 
  
"..."

----------


## AlexDS

()          .

----------


## LAEN

*AlexDS*,    ?

----------


## LAEN

? 
   "...Ѣ"  "Ѣ"?

----------


## Merry Corpse

: , ,    ?    ?      ?

----------

> ()          .

  
  2007 ,      ,   ,        ,    
    5     .

----------


## fabulist

> ()          .

       . ,     .
,   ,     .   

> : , ,    ?    ?      ?

  ....     ?

----------


## Sky

> , ,    ?    ?

  *Merry Corpse*,     .     ,         20- .

----------


## LAEN

> , ,    ?

         . 20- , 27 , 9 ,   ...     .  ,     ...
 ,  .

----------


## fabulist

> 5     .

  ,    80-,    ".

----------


## LAEN

> ....     ?

       :) 
      .  .
        ,     (   )      .

----------


## Sky

> ....     ?

  ֳ        .

----------

> ? 
>    "...Ѣ"  "Ѣ"?

----------


## LAEN

41/28

----------


## fabulist

> .

  , ...     ,     ".
      ,   .
    -    ,   ?     ,      ,    ...
,  ,   (*stranadko*)  .
, .      .

----------


## Merry Corpse

> ,      .

    ))

----------


## Sky

*fabulist*, ,   ,    (             "").           .      .

----------


## LAEN

*fabulist*,   .   

> ,   .

   ,     . 
     5   : 
 15   22  ( 15 ,  22 ) ( ,  ,     )
 24  ( 24 )
... ( )
...  2.. ( 2...)
   1908  
 ,   :
*    
*
*
   ...

----------

"  ", ,    
 ,      ,         .

----------


## Bogdan

> ,  ?      "?

  ³ !                      .     ,   1982 ,   ,          ,      ,  ,    . C '  ,    .
http://histpol.pl.ua/pages/content.php?page=1753 -       http://histpol.pl.ua/pages/content.php?page=251 -    
    "  ", 1992  .    ,     .       .     
       '          ... 
      ,       .
   30-     " "      ,      ,       ,       -       .  ,           ,   ,        ,    '... ϳ     ,         ...      ,   ,     ,    ,      80-   '     ,     ,  ,   ,        ...    ,       1982 ,   ,        ,    ,    ... 
            .
     1992 ,   1991 ,      ,     .

----------


## AlexDS

*LAEN*, -   90- (  -   ).         .          ,        ,  ,   . - .

----------


## Merry Corpse

> "  ", ,    
>  ,      ,         .

  , ,     !      )  , ,      ,    .  *AlexDS*, ,   .   -  97-98      

> ,      " "     .    1962     ,      10  .

    2007             ,         ...   ,      80 ,    .. 
..      ,     http://histpol.pl.ua/pages/content.php?page=3564#32

----------

> ,

  , ,       
    .       .            (  - ).   : http://issuu.com/jalyna/docs/zapiski...o_architektora

----------


## erazer

> ,       .
>    30-     " "

  -        .     -  ,      " " -     ...

----------


## Bogdan

> -        .     -  ,      " " -     ...

         ,      ,       ...            ...

----------


## erazer

> ,      ,       ...            ...

   ,         , -         .   ,     -     .

----------


## Bogdan

> ,     -     .

  !      30-                ,           ,     .

----------


## wap-poltava

> "  ", ,    
>  ,      ,         .

     ,          
 ,

----------

,     !

----------


## Bogdan

> ,     !

   , !     ?    .  
      .

----------


## Merry Corpse

> ,     !

  +1   

> ?    .

  , .           ,        . ,     .

----------


## LAEN

> .

    -    ? 
  ,   ,      .

----------


## Merry Corpse

> .      .           ""                " ".

   

> " ".    .

----------

,               ... 
   

> -,  ,                 .  -     "" (  -         )     .

----------


## wap-poltava

1900-   
 
 
1971

----------


## Merry Corpse

**:     , - ,          http://www.poltavaforum.com/fotovist...tava-foto.html

----------

?       .

----------


## Bogdan

> ?       .  http://reibert.info/forum/attachment...0&d=1323992266

          .        .      .   

> , .           ,        . ,     .

       ?      ,     -           - .      ,             .

----------


## LAEN

. 
 ,    ?     .

----------

> . 
>  ,    ?     .

  ,    ?

----------


## Merry Corpse

> ?      ,     -           - .      ,             .

      .   

> ,  ,  " ",   -    ,  , -    .

   

> ,    ?

    62- .           -      )

----------


## LAEN

> ,    ?

  ͳ.    1962 . 
    ,  30-   .

----------


## Merry Corpse

*LAEN*,   ,   ?   

> ?       .

         ,    ?

----------


## tayatlas

> . 
>  ,    ?     .

  
       ,      10-  .      ?  ,          - .      ?      ,        "" ?

----------


## Bogdan

> *LAEN*,   ,   ? 
> ,     ,      .       ,      ,        . 
>        ,    ?

  ,         ,       .  http://reibert.info/forum/showthread.php?t=66376 -       ,        .

----------


## LAEN

> ?

   , ,    - .   

> LAEN,   ,   ?

  ??. 
     -     ,    -     . 
      .  (!)
...

----------


## Merry Corpse

,   , .    - ,   ,  -  .

----------


## LAEN

-         (  ). 
  .   -   .
           .

----------

:
"  .  24  1840 .  5  1903 ."  
"  . 18471908.   . 18631912"

----------


## LAEN

-            ?

----------

1-    ³  '
  (    ,   ,     ) 
      -  !  !      ) 
 : http://wlm.org.ua/

----------


## Scald

...

----------


## LAEN

**,   !    :)

----------


## Bogdan

,      ? 
³       (    ).
г     - 1903.

----------


## LAEN

*Bogdan*,      :) http://www.poltavaforum.com/zhizn-go...ihbolnicy.html

----------


## SemenSemenych

.
    :
 .  ,    20- ,          ,       .  ,     (   ,   )     ( ,       ).              .               .    ,      .  , ,  ,      .
     ,   ,   p          ,      .        .
, ,  ,   ,     (  ,     ,    ),        ,    , 
 .            .      ,        (    ,    )     .
        ... , ? 
,         ,   , 
   .
     ,   .     .        ,     .           :  ,  ,      .
    :   ,         ,     :               - .      ,           ,   .     ,  ,         ,       -      .
       :   ,    . ,    :     - .
      ,       :   ,    "" (  ).
  ......   ,       -  .
     , , ,        .         ,     .
      . ,         ...          .
   ,     ,   (,   ),   -.    50-     :     ,    , -    .  ,    "  ",  ,  ,         p  ,    .
  (     .    ) o/      - .    ,     ...
,   .        .     ,     ,          ,      ,      .      . 
       -.   .    ,           -  .  ,  :           .
. o  e,      ,     .    ,       -  ,  - ,     ,     ....     :   ,         . 
,      (      ,   : , ,     ,   ,,    ...). 
,  ,       ,   ,     -    ?
   ,       .             ,  ...
       ,          (  a  a  ).
     ,     .
  , -    .
..  u  ,

----------


## Pentax

> ,      ? http://i52.fastpic.ru/thumb/2013/010...f56aa9091.jpeg
> ³       (    ).
> г     - 1903.

  
   .
       .     .      .   .      .

----------


## Merry Corpse

*SemenSemenych*,             )))

----------

,      **  :)) 
   -

----------


## SemenSemenych

> *SemenSemenych*,             )))

   , .  ,    .  
.        

> ,      **  :)) 
>    -

   .     ...

----------


## tayatlas

.     -    . http://kolo.poltava.ua/2012/10/03/vi...jni-8-istorij/

----------


## 23q

....  ....

----------

,  ,  ?

----------


## tayatlas

> ....  ....

         ?  
        ,    ,         : 
   -     
   -  (    )
   -    
       ,     ? 
   ""  (   ?)  ,        (    )      "  ". 
        :     ?  ,   ""   .

----------


## Merry Corpse

> ?

     )))

----------

> )))

  ,    .
,

----------


## 23q

,      ...

----------

> ,     ?

           ,    ,

----------


## tayatlas

> ,    ,

      , .. 
  1)     
  2)      ""   
  3)     (        )

----------

> 

      ,        

> ""

   ??    

> (        )

  http://www.poltava.pl.ua/opinion/179/

----------


## tayatlas

> *tayatlas*  
>       ""   
>      ??   
>  ??

            -   ,   . 
        ... 
         ?      ?      ,        (  ), ..     .   ?   ,   ,     . 
      .      ?     ?     ,      (     )

----------


## Sky

?   ,       .     .

----------


## SemenSemenych

.     ,  .        ,   ..,   ,

----------


## tayatlas

> ?   ,       .     .

      1)      .....  
    2)   :      .  ,    .  - ....

----------


## Bogdan

"  "          ,    ,             .  ó      ,     ,    - ...        ,        -,        .      .
 :

----------


## AlexDS

,         "",     .

----------


## Bogdan

> ,         "",     .

            ,   .

----------


## Bogdan

80-       .

----------


## Sky

*Bogdan*,      ' ""  .  (17  27).

----------


## Bogdan

> *Bogdan*,      ' ""  .  (17  27).

  ,  17.

----------

http://www.poltava-repres.narod.ru/info/mist_rost.htm

----------

'         
       "". **:        ,   ,   !       ,      ,     ,     ,       ,    ,      .   -   !    (  -   )   . "      . " (  )

----------


## Merry Corpse

"          "      ...    

> "".

  +100500,  ,      -    

> http://www.poltava-repres.narod.ru/info/mist_rost.htm

   

> ,     ,   ,    -,    .

   

> ,        ,  ϳ ,    [...]      ,   ,    .

  ,     ,       ...   

> ǳ  -  ,           .

  ,     ? "" ?

----------


## Bogdan

,     3  ?     ,    1990- .  ,    ,    .

----------

()   ..   ? !

----------


## LAEN

**,   -      :)
   -         ?       .

----------


## Bogdan

> **,   -      :)
>    -         ?       .

  ,      .     ,     .

----------

.  *LAEN*,  ()    . .

----------


## LAEN

**, 
     evgelaen[at]mail.ru ,  .

----------


## LAEN

**

----------


## Lera

-  ,     ?
     -

----------


## Bogdan

> -  ,     ?
>      -

   
      ,

----------


## LAEN



----------

*LAEN*,   !

----------


## LAEN

**,  .
,  ,      (  )   ?

----------

5     .
,           , 5-     .

----------


## Lera

> ,

  !!!!

----------


## Elvi$



----------

> ,

  , )
       .   5-     ,      ,     ,       !    ! 
             ,  !    !  
  -  ,      .     , , ,   ,  ) 
   ,         ! (      )

----------

> 

      ,    -

----------


## Pentax

?

----------

,    ,   ! ,        .. 
  
        : https://picasaweb.google.com/jahlyna/VJZNEJ
, :

----------


## Bogdan

> ,    -

    ',      ,         ,        -   )).         -     ))

----------


## 23q

**, , ,         ..

----------


## Bogdan

> **, , ,         ..

    ,  1917-1918      ,  .            .

----------


## Bogdan

.
ֳ             Գ?  
 http://histpol.forum24.ru/?0-0-0 
 '   
    Գ (. , 20) 
      1916 .
 . . ,     ., . .  45, .  33. 
    .
 . .   
http://poltavastreets.io.ua/

----------


## zmey

> ,

  ...     ,   ,...      .    ...

----------


## 23q



----------


## AlexDS

> 

   6- ? :)    :)

----------

> http://poltavastreets.io.ua/

           !   ,      !  !)

----------


## Alex_81

> ,      ...

   ,   ?   

> -   ,   . 
>         ... 
>          ?      ?      ,        (  ), ..     .   ?   ,   ,     . 
>       .      ?     ?     ,      (     )

           .  .    -       ,     ,   -   ,           (   )...            . 
" ,      "ϳ",          ,   72- ³ ,       .    ó         .      .   ó    ." 
" ϳ    " " : "   ,           .         ,   ,       ,        ,       ,      ,           ".     ϳ   "  ó"

----------


## infospacer

> !   ,      !  !)

      .     ?   ?

----------

> ?

    .     -           )))

----------


## infospacer

> .     -           )))

   ,            
,             , ,     ,       .

----------

> ,             , ,     ,       .

    ,    '
   ,  ,        ,  ,  .   ,    .      ?        ?

----------


## infospacer

> ** ,    '

  ,   :  

> **

     ,   .   

> ,  ,        ,  ,  .   ,    .      ?        ?

      ,  ,    ,   ..    - , ,      ,   ,              "".    ,  ,              .   , ,            ,   . 
P.S.      ,    -   :    ?

----------


## Merry Corpse

> ,    -   :    ?

----------

> 

  ,        
 " "       " "?   

> ,  ,              .

  ,      ? ,   ,    ,       .   ...          !  ,  ,    .

----------


## infospacer

> ,      ?

  , ,    ,     ?
   (    ""), ,   PrintScreen.  
 ,  , -,   .        .       .    

> ,   ,    ,       . ** ...          !  ,  ,    .

  ,      -  ..,  ,  .   -  .  **:    P.S.  . , , ,     ,  , ,  "", ""  ..   .

----------

> , ,    ,     ?

    ,      ,     ; ,      .     ,      ...  ...       -   ,   .   **:     

> P.S.  . , , ,     ,  , ,  "", ""  ..   .

  ... "" - ,   ,   )   - ,    , "   ?"   ...     ,      .  !

----------


## infospacer

**:     

> ... "" - ,   ,   )   - ,    , "   ?"   ...     ,      .  !

   ,      . ,           ,       (  - ) .   :    ,   ,    ?        ? 
  ,     .          .     , ,         , , ,  ,    ,  ,    򳺿    ,     .

----------


## laithemmer

*infospacer*,    ,        ,              ,           ,  .

----------

*infospacer*, ,   '  :   .     ,        .   -     ,  ?)     ,       (! ).     -   ,      .       
    , ,   ,   ,       ,   ?        , -----    ,   . 
    ,              .    -     ?  -   ,   .

----------

: 200         . .

----------


## Merry Corpse

! ) 
     ,       )))

----------


## Sergey_R

..   +-  .

----------

> ..   +-  .

      ,   ,    200  ,  , , ,    , ,  .

----------

-         1984  2012 .

----------


## nickeler

. " "    "      !  ,      !

----------


## Bogdan

http://bogdan-ovchar.livejournal.com/1413.html -     ?

----------


## Bogdan

,        ,      ,   ?  30-   50-?

----------


## tayatlas

> ,        ,      ,   ?  30-   50-?

        .    .     ,   ,     .

----------


## LAEN

> .    .     ,   ,     .

   . 
 - .

----------


## Bogdan

ֳ, ! 
        ,     ,    "Jedem das sein" ( )?)))

----------


## LAEN

> ,

   ,      .

----------


## Sky

-.   ,       40- .  ,   ,   100%.       . 
..  - ""   ))  

> ,    ,     .      . ϳ      .         . ,    ,     ͳ.    , , .      .

   :       |    | 
  ,    - 30-  (  ,   ).

----------


## Merry Corpse

,    . ,  ,   .

----------


## RAMM

!

----------


## Sky

*RAMM*,     ,         " "

----------


## SemenSemenych

-  ,        ,  .       ,    .
      ,   ,     ,      
,       ,       ,      .     ,          .
     ,   ,  .      ,    ,       ...

----------


## Merry Corpse

> ,

   )
   ?   

> !

   ,

----------


## SemenSemenych

*Merry Corpse*,  .      ,   ,   ,  .

----------


## Merry Corpse

*SemenSemenych*,  ,  ,   .
    ,      ""   ,           .         (   ),   -     .

----------


## SemenSemenych

,      ,   .
  , ,        ,      .      -     .       (     ,    ,    ),            .  -  ,    ...    16  ,     .
        ,    -  ,       :    .       ,       p       .
   :  , , - ,   ,   ?
          .
         ,    :        -      -    ,    ,     .
  ,     ,      ,       :      ,    - .
     ,       ,     ,   .    ...
         ,        ,             ...
,  .     ,         .     ,        a     .   :     ,     ,   :  ,   .       (    -4  - ),   ...  : ,   ,   , ,    ...   , .
     .      ...   ,       ""           :       "  ",    -       ,  .  ...
, ,  ... , ,  .

----------


## Merry Corpse

> :  , , - ,   ,   ?

   ,    ,       .    ,         .  
   " "    .         ,    ,   .

----------

> ,    ,       .    ,         .  
>    " "    . *        ,    ,   .*

       ?)
  "  "

----------


## tayatlas

> .     ,        a     .   :     ,     ,   :  ,   .       (    -4  - ), ** ...  : ,   ,   , ,    ...

        ! -       ! 
         , ,     . 
       :      ,      (   ....)    .            .

----------


## Merry Corpse

> ?)

     ?        .   

> "  "

    -     "".

----------

> ?     **   .

  
        ,,  

> -     "".

   .   :     .

----------


## SemenSemenych

,   .  v,    :  ,  ?      ?
    ,   z .., -.        ,   .. ,         ,       ,  .
     : , ,     .

        . ,   ,     ?    .
,     .          .       .    .
,    ,  4   ,      ,  ,   :  -   .      .

----------


## admin

*SemenSemenych*,    .    -     ,    -        .     .

----------


## SemenSemenych

> 

   

> ́ (. Gestapo;   . Geheime Staatspolizei,   )        19331945 .        .

       ,         .
    .   .
  -    ,    ..   

> "  "

         ,       .     ,         ?   

> -     "".

    ,  -     ,     .   

> *SemenSemenych*,    .    -     ,    -        .     .

   , . !   ,    ...

----------


## tayatlas

> ,   .  v,    :  ,  ?      ?
>     ,   z .., -.        ,   .. ,         ,       ,  .
>      : , ,     .
> 
>         . ,   ,     ?    .
> ,     .          .       .    .
> ,    ,  4   ,      ,  ,   :  -   .      .

       ....      ..... 
          ?  
       ...,           ,   "",    " "  ,   ,   - .       ( ,     ..).        ? 
         ..... 
     " "   

> ,   z .., -...... 
>     ,  .

          :  ,   .     ...

----------

> *SemenSemenych*,    .    -     ,    -        .     .

     .    -,            .   -. ,

----------


## Lera

> ,      p      .

  ...   ,      :   ...   ""   .   

> ?        .

  *Merry Corpse*,      ,   -           .

----------

> ,   .  v,    : * , * ?      ?

  ,                ))   

> *    ,   z .., -*.        ,   .. ,         ,       ,  .

        ))"  ,"?))  

> : , ,     .

    " " ,-   

> . ,   ,  ** ?    .

  ,  ,    .     -     

> ,     .          .

    ?     ?   

> .    .

   , .   ))

----------


## Lera

> ,         .

   **:       .,        1943  
:



, 10  1943 

,    ..,  ,  . - .  , 
      ,     1942    
  .   1      .    .          . 
     .
   .

----------

> -    ,    ..

   ?)  

> ,       .     ,         ?

   ,   .   ,      

> ,  -     ,     .

  -?
-
- ?
-,
-?
-
    - , ,

----------


## tayatlas

> ,       .     ,         ?

             ?    ? 
          .  ()     100 %     .   :    50 ....   -     ""  ""   .
      - .       (    -).      "" . 
       ?  ""  ,  ,       - ....

----------


## LAEN

...  http://aukro.ua/i-rozum-l-vajngort-p...934347623.html

----------

,           -      .       
 : http://issuu.com/jalyna/docs/poltava-1987
  : http://issuu.com/jalyna/docs/poltava_1980 
    ,    .          - ,

----------


## Bogdan

!  !         ,       . 
bogdanovchar@yandex.ru

----------

: http://www.ex.ua/308893569112
 
 ,       ! ,         .    ,  , ,     (   )
 ,      ?  ?    .  -    ,    '.      ,   ,       . ,    ?

----------


## 23q

**,  .   ,             ( ).     ,  -  .

----------


## LAEN

**,  ,

----------

*LAEN*,          
 - .  -  - http://poltava.livejournal.com/
 .. ,     ,  .  
       .      ,

----------


## LAEN

: http://evgelaen.livejournal.com/23097.html 
        20   ,   .   

> .      ,

  http://vk.com/album-67882655_190689078

----------


## LAEN

http://blog.poltava.pl.ua/author/laen/2113/

----------


## RAMM

*LAEN*,  !

----------


## LAEN

?   ?   ...     .

----------


## AlexDS

.
   ,      ,     "".

----------


## 23q

> ?   ?   ...     . http://cs605325.vk.me/v605325706/595a/GTB_ogMEWnk.jpg

----------


## LAEN

> 

   ...

----------


## ssumit

> ,        ,      ,   ?  30-   50-?

    .  88  , 30  .     .     ,    (  )   .

----------


## Merry Corpse

> ,    (  )   .

  -   )

----------


## AlexDS

> -   )

  , -- )))   )))

----------


## Merry Corpse

> .

    ,   ?   ?

----------


## AlexDS

> ,   ?   ?

     )

----------


## Merry Corpse

> , -- )))   )))

   . -        .    -  ,    .  ,   ,   ,      )

----------


## 23q

*ssumit*,  ?

----------


## Bogdan

ֳ  ,          .
     100%,        .    ,     "",  ,      .         .         -     . http://reibert.info/attachments/poltava_2-jpg.3913378/

----------

-        ...

----------


## Scald

**,  :)   .

----------


## ssumit

> -        ...

       ,     (  ) .

----------


## ssumit

paint,   .        ,     .      ,      ,     " "    .  -  .     1934 ,   ,     1937  1938 .     ,    ,    .  30        .     .       ,       .    ""     50  .            .

----------


## Bogdan

30- ,      ,  .

----------


## ssumit

> 30- ,      ,  .

  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gGyDGUbc3mI   5:41  6:15   .

----------


## Bogdan

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gGyDGUbc3mI   5:41  6:15   .

  ),        .

----------


## ssumit

,  1944

----------

,      ,          .    ,    http://pogodnik.com/              ,            , .

----------


## andy

> ,      ,          .    ,    http://pogodnik.com/              ,  ** , .

  ...  ?   ?   ? ? ...?

----------


## LAEN

**,

----------

> ...  ?   ?   ? ? ...?

      ,   ,     .

----------


## andy

> ,   ,     .

       .  -  .    " "   .           ,     
 - ?

----------

"  "              .    ,     .   ,            ,       ...     .  

> . 
>        .. 
>        -  ..    . . .   : 
> -           .  ,    .      . 
>    ,   : 
> -          .     . 
>            . 
> - ,  ,   ,  ,  . 
>      . 
> ...

----------


## Karen

> "  "              .    ,     .   ,            ,       ...     .

  .

----------

> "  "              .    ,     .

        "  " http://histpol.pl.ua/ru/?option=com_...rticle&id=8717 https://www.proza.ru/avtor/iliar -     .

----------


## Barga



----------

